# Question on a Few Flavours...



## RaisedFist (15/9/20)

Hey gang, I'm about to dump a large-ish amount of dosh on concentrates, some I've used before, a lot I never have, and I was wondering if you guys could help me out with some advice and quality control before I spend my hard earned cash on stuff that turns out to taste like truckers boxer shorts...

The list is as follows:
Fuji Apple (CAP) - 3.3%
Juicy Strawberry (FA) - 2.4%
Kiwi (FA) - 3.2%
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (CAP) - 2.7%
Vanilla Ice Cream (FA) - 2.1%
Caramel (TFA) - 2.6%
Lemon Sicily (FA) - 1.5 - 2%
Lime Tahity Distilled (FA) - 1 - 1.5%
Apple Stark (FA) - 2 - 2.6%
Butter (FA) - 0.5 - 0.8%
Cookie (FA) - 1.3 - 1.6%
Custard Premium (FA) - 2 - 2.3%
Forest Fruit (FA) - 3 - 4%
French Vanilla Flavor (TFA) - 5%
French Vanilla v2 (CAP) - 2 - 2.5%
White Grape (FA) - 2 - 2.7%
Green Apple Hard Candy (CAP) - 7.6 - 8%
Jammy Candy Wizard (FA) - 0.5 - 0.6%
Lychee (FA) - 1.3 - 2%
Mandarin Tanger (FA) - 2 - 2.2%
Passion Fruit (FA) - 2 - 2.2%
Peach (FA) - 2.2 - 3.1%
Pineapple (FA) - 2 - 2.9%
Strawberry Red Touch (FA) - 2.9 - 3%
Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP) - 3 - 4%
Vanilla Ice Cream (FRA) -
Vanilla Ice Cream (LB) - 3.5 - 3.7%
Pie Crust (TFA) - 1.5 - 1.8%
Caramel (FLV) - 1%

It's a bit of a long one, but I buy in bulk every 6-8 months, so there's that.

Any advice on what's good and what to steer clear of would be much appreciated.
Regards,

Keegz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (15/9/20)

Don't know what the percentages are after the names but if you use forest fruit in that high a percentage you will battle to taste anything else

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/9/20)

My best advice is to go to ATF and check the number of recipes a particular new flavour is used in, compared to similar concentrates. 

I would then check the recipes which use the flavour by rating.

If it is only used in a few recipes and there are only a couple of rated recipes with it in it, I would avoid it.

Having said that, I have probably used more than 80% of the flavours in your list and none of the ones I know would scare me.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lawrence A (15/9/20)

Caramel TFA - this contains corn syrup as far as I understand it, so I avoid it and use FA instead.

I've not used Vanilla Ice Cream from FA but the LB version is really good. 

Are you purchasing these flavors for specific recipes you want to mix, or because they appeal to you?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RaisedFist (16/9/20)

Lawrence A said:


> Caramel TFA - this contains corn syrup as far as I understand it, so I avoid it and use FA instead.
> 
> I've not used Vanilla Ice Cream from FA but the LB version is really good.
> 
> Are you purchasing these flavors for specific recipes you want to mix, or because they appeal to you?


Just using them because they are what's on offer on the site, no real thought behind it, I usually grab a whole bunch of flavours, maybe look at a recipe and say "f%$k it' and just use it as a template but start to tweak evrything from adding different juices in to enhance certain flavours that I'd prefer to be more prominent and such.
I'm a tinkerer by nature, and I love to experiment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RaisedFist (16/9/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Don't know what the percentages are after the names but if you use forest fruit in that high a percentage you will battle to taste anything else


Haha, all those percentages are the "recommended percentages" I got from e-liquid-recipes, but I'm hearing that maybe All The Flavors might be the better way to go?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (16/9/20)

Not actually used them but i was led to believe Capella concentrates although very good actually need mixing at quite high percentages being food flavourings!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (16/9/20)

Got bored last night so added to my mountain of concentrates!




At those prices it would of been foolish not to indulge or just a good excuse to get even more vape supplies en route!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (16/9/20)

RaisedFist said:


> Haha, all those percentages are the "recommended percentages" I got from e-liquid-recipes, but I'm hearing that maybe All The Flavors might be the better way to go?


Yeah a big difference between recommended percentage and a percentage it might be mixed at in a particular recipe!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RaisedFist (16/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Yeah a big difference between recommended percentage and a percentage it might be mixed at in a particular recipe!


In e-liquid-recipes they say that the recommended percentage is if you are mixing, they give you that percentage and one if you are just making a single flavour.
But I hear you, depending on the recipe, you need to always tweak the percentages used.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

